# Studio lighting



## jm (Oct 5, 2013)

Im setting up a studio in Melbourne, Australia - anyone got any thoughts on lighting options/brands - was thinking Profoto strobes or possibly Kino Flo led banks or a mixture of both. I shoot mainly portrait/headshots and fashion.

I've included a photo of the space. also thinking of constructing a cyc in this space.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't have an answer about the lights, but what do you have for outlets?

Jim


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Oct 7, 2013)

How I would like to have such a space....


----------



## surapon (Oct 7, 2013)

jm said:


> Im setting up a studio in Melbourne, Australia - anyone got any thoughts on lighting options/brands - was thinking Profoto strobes or possibly Kino Flo led banks or a mixture of both. I shoot mainly portrait/headshots and fashion.
> 
> I've included a photo of the space. also thinking of constructing a cyc in this space.



Dear JM.
Past 2 years, I went to the great School of Photography in North Carolina, USA = PERC

http://perconline.org/

And learn the Great Tricks from the Great Master of Photographer. Here are the Set up that he teach us for the studio Light.
Enjoy
Surapon

PS. Sorry, I can not tell you about Brand Name Studio Lights---Because I do not know in details, But Our friends in this CR. will tell you and Share with you.


----------



## surapon (Oct 7, 2013)

Dear JM.
Past 2 years, I went to the great School of Photography in North Carolina, USA = PERC

http://perconline.org/

And learn the Great Tricks from the Great Master of Photographer. Here are the Set up that he teach us for the studio Light.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Oct 7, 2013)

Dear JM.
Past 2 years, I went to the great School of Photography in North Carolina, USA = PERC

http://perconline.org/

And learn the Great Tricks from the Great Master of Photographer. Here are the Set up that he teach us for the studio Light.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## Lawliet (Oct 11, 2013)

jm said:


> was thinking Profoto strobes or possibly Kino Flo led banks or a mixture of both. I shoot mainly portrait/headshots and fashion.


Remember that KinoFlo banks are made to provide illumination for quite high sensitivities and a shutter speed of mostly 1/60s. And then there is flexibility, you can't simply change their size or attach a reflector for hard light instead of a softbox. Unless you'll need them for video anyway or have an WYSIWYG fetish they are the wrong tool.

The D1s are quite good&Air is really convenient, together with availability and rental options a good choice.
Multiblitz has the X system, worth a look. On the budget conscious side Elinchroms Style RX leave little to desire.
Or are you more into head&pack? Its hard to find something better then broncolors scoro S. 8)


----------



## LewisShermer (Oct 11, 2013)

Bowens. Every time.


----------



## kirillica (Oct 11, 2013)

profoto pro b4 is a good choice to shoot almost everything you could imagine


----------



## Lawliet (Oct 11, 2013)

kirillica said:


> profoto pro b4



Unless you want cont. modeling lights on both channels, that would deplete the battery even with the charger attached. In studio I'd rather consider a D4, unless the speed of the Pro8 is required.


----------



## kirillica (Oct 11, 2013)

Lawliet said:


> kirillica said:
> 
> 
> > profoto pro b4
> ...


To my mind, modelling light should not be switched on all the time. But combination with Pro8 is also quite nice.


----------



## Menace (Oct 12, 2013)

LewisShermer said:


> Bowens. Every time.



Same here too


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 12, 2013)

"I don't have an answer about the lights, but what do you have for outlets?"

Good eye for detail! Still waiting for the answer.


----------



## surapon (Oct 13, 2013)

YuengLinger said:


> "I don't have an answer about the lights, but what do you have for outlets?"
> 
> Good eye for detail! Still waiting for the answer.



Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear YuengLinger my friend.
You have a great/ Sharp eyes to spot the No-Elec. Out let on all walls.-----Ha, Ha, Ha---That why All the Lights/ Studio Lights must power by the big Batteries.
Thanks.
Surapon


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 13, 2013)

Job 1.

Get on the roof with some felt and block those skylights.

Job 2.

Get the matte black paint out and cover those walls.


----------



## pwp (Oct 13, 2013)

I've recently sold the last of a career-long accumulation of ProFoto gear...a couple of 2400ws floorpacks, half a dozen 600ws monos and a raft of modifiers and accessories. ProFoto feels like rock-'n'-roll build quality but my stuff spent too much time at the repair shop.

Everything has been simplified and replaced by eight PCB Einsteins and another raft of surprisingly inexpensive modifiers and accessories. Contact the very helpful Colin or Julie at http://www.paulcbuff.com.au/ in Queensland and set yourself up with this amazing kit. I'm not in the slightest bit surprised it's selling it's socks off wherever it's available.

-pw


----------



## surapon (Oct 13, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Job 1.
> 
> Get on the roof with some felt and block those skylights.
> 
> ...



+ 1 for me too.
Dear Sir, Mr. paul13walnut5.
You are the REAL PRO, The Professional Portrait Photographer, who know the perfected condition of the Real Studio. Yes, I miss these ones too.
Thanks you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## bestimage (Oct 13, 2013)

Folks, I have similar question on the subject matter, I do portraits and weddings, I have been thinking to upgrade my lights from Elinchrom to either Broncolor or Profoto. I like bluish tint of Bron while I heard so many good things about Profoto also, I like bluish tint of bron while I feel that Profoto is crisp but flat and slightly warmer with no accent like Bron. I Being in Canon system, my feel is that Canon lenses are little bit on cooler side, so my question is what system would be best in combination with Canon, Bron or Profoto. Your input will be greatly appreciated, thank you all in advance.


----------

